# Anyone here centum?  And if so, how do you use all those points???



## chemteach (Jan 9, 2022)

After buying into Diamond inadvertently because they took over my Los Abrigados and Riviera Beach and Spa properties, I learned how to use their system to my benefit and ultimately purchased developer points over a decade ago to bring everything into "The Club" and gain platinum status with them.  Now I have over 50,000 points each year, and I often have trouble figuring out how to use them all.  Big family reunion trips have worked some years.    When Diamond created the new Centum level, all I could think was, "How could anyone use 100,000 points every year?"  That would equate to ten weeks in 2-bedroom units in many places, or 7 weeks in 2 bedroom units at more expensive point reservation places such as the Point at Poipu (assuming there was availability).  I can't imagine wanting to spend that much time in Diamond Resort properties.  

I'm wondering if anyone here has that many points, and how you use them if you do.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 1, 2022)

chemteach said:


> After buying into Diamond inadvertently because they took over my Los Abrigados and Riviera Beach and Spa properties, I learned how to use their system to my benefit and ultimately purchased developer points over a decade ago to bring everything into "The Club" and gain platinum status with them.  Now I have over 50,000 points each year, and I often have trouble figuring out how to use them all.  Big family reunion trips have worked some years.    When Diamond created the new Centum level, all I could think was, "How could anyone use 100,000 points every year?"  That would equate to ten weeks in 2-bedroom units in many places, or 7 weeks in 2 bedroom units at more expensive point reservation places such as the Point at Poipu (assuming there was availability).  I can't imagine wanting to spend that much time in Diamond Resort properties.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone here has that many points, and how you use them if you do.


I met a centum member this week in the hot tub. I've met lots of people who winter south in timeshares. Due to the pandemic (no usa ts travel for 2 years) i'm spending 6 straight months in timeshares from October to April. It's called being retired!


----------



## winger (May 15, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> I met a centum member this week in the hot tub. I've met lots of people who winter south in timeshares. Due to the pandemic (no usa ts travel for 2


 I wonder for those who frequently prefer the 4+ week stays,  is it more economical to go to a 28+ day stay in an Airbnb (that's when decent discounts kick in with them) as opposed to using a timeshare


----------

